# Ubuntu Partition wird nicht erkannt im Live-System



## technikfreack (15. November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe da ein kleines Problem: ich habe mir soo viele unnütze Programme installiert, das ich mein Ubuntu 11.10 zerschossen habe. Ich komme noch in ein Terminal kann aber nicht den Fehler finden warum die Grafische Oberfläche nicht mehr lädt. Ich habe noch ganz wichtige Dateien in meinem Home-Ordner und kann diese ja nicht sichern. Als ich dann mein Ubuntu-Livestick angeschlossen habe, habe ich nur noch meine Windoofpartition gefunden. Die Ubuntu-Partition konnte ich nicht mehr finden. Ich habe damals mein Ubuntu mit WUBI.EXE auf Windoof installiert. Wie komme ich jetzt zurück auf meine Daten? Danke für Hilfe...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. November 2011)

Hi,

fahr das System im Recovery-Modus hoch und sichere dir deine Dateien über die Konsole auf nen USB-Stick?

Gruß
BK


----------



## deepthroat (15. November 2011)

Hi.

Die Ubuntu Disks sind unter c:\ubuntu\disks gespeichert. Die Datei root.disk enthält das Root Dateisystem.

Boote eine Live-CD, mounte die Windows Partition, mounte die root disk:

```
mkdir /media/root
mount -o loop,ro /media/windows/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /media/root
```
Vermutlich hast du ganz einfach keinen Platz mehr auf deinem Ubuntu System, so dass die graf. Oberfläche nicht mehr starten kann.

Schau nach:

```
df -h /media/root
```
Entferne nicht mehr benötigte Dateien oder erweitere den Speicher.

Gruß


----------

